# Lrp Sphere TC help?!?!?!



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

I recently just purchased a used Lrp Sphere TC Comp and ran it for the first time last week. It was so much better than my Novak and I was very pleased with it. After doing some research I discovered that it originally had a fan on it and for some reason was removed by previous owner. 

My question is this:
The previous owner soldered the two black tiny wires that ran the fan directly to each other which makes no sense to me. Shouldn't that create a direct short circuit?!? When I removed them from one another the speedo will not power up? And with them together it runs fine but my only concern is that when the car is off and the bat is still plugged in it keeps the speedo at like 120 degrees and drains the battery. 

If anyone can explain why this is wired this way it would sure clear up some curiosity.


----------



## pennyliner (Aug 26, 2005)

Sounds like those wires should have had a on/off switch attached to them. A crash probably ripped it off and the field fix was to put them together to finish the day and never repaired. 

Depending on what you run, the fan should not be needed. I've run mine with 21.5 and 17.5 on the velodorme with no heat issues.

Hope this helps,
Brad


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

pennyliner said:


> Sounds like those wires should have had a on/off switch attached to them. A crash probably ripped it off and the field fix was to put them together to finish the day and never repaired.
> 
> Depending on what you run, the fan should not be needed. I've run mine with 21.5 and 17.5 on the velodorme with no heat issues.
> 
> ...


Ditto, I have one . The wires for the fan should be a red one & a black one for the fan. The 2 black ones should be for a switch. If there is only the 2 black wires, then they were likely removed.


Hope this helps


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks like the red and black ones are now the switch wires and the other two black ones are the ones he soldered together. so should I solder the red and black together and put the switch on the ones he has soldered together? Sounds like he just put the switch on the wrong two wires then?


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Let me look at mine this afternoon.
Be careful. 
You should have ( I want to check this ); a red (+) & a black (-) for the fan

You should have 2 black wires That interrupt the signal circuit for a switch ( these would be soldered together)

It sounds like you possibly have an incorrectwire connected to the red wire.

I'll be back home around 6 pm eastern time. 
If you have them wrong I do NOT know if it will hurt anything . You can also look up "Team Associated" on line ,They have a cust. service number. They may be able to tell you how to tell them apart or if will hurt the esc if you hook them up wrong.
Hope this helps.


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Got home early, took some photos. I had removed the fan a while back and just reinstalled it last saturday. 
It is wired to a red & a black wire.
The switch I removed as it is not used right now (I'm running a receiver pack) It hooks to the 2 black wires that are wound together with the blue shrink wrap on the ends.
Hope these photos show the wiring where it will help.


View attachment 106148


View attachment 106149


View attachment 106150


View attachment 106151


----------



## jammer (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you so much! I think what he had done with this is put the switch on the fan wires and soldered the switch wires closed.....just mixed up the fan wires and switch wires i guess. Makes perfect sense with all my symptoms. Very helpful!!!


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

The higher turn motors don't need a fan. Fans breaks blades easy. Never leave a battery connected even wirh the switch off on any brushless esc. It has been proven that turning the front wheels fast enough will make servo generate enough back current to burn out ESC. This will never happen with battery unplugged.


----------

